# Taurus



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Anyone ever seen one of these things before. I didn't even know they existed. It's a Taurus five shot 45 colt or 2.5 inch 410 shotgun shell. Comes with a 2.5 or 6 inch barrel and weighs 32 ounces. Certainly redefines the term snake gun.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

http://www.taurususa.com/products/produ ... y=Revolver

It's kinda on the expensive side I think.


----------

